

"How to become an expert in my core skill (say Java) ?" - ordinaryman
http://rrajkumar.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/how-to-become-an-expert-in-my-core-skill-say-java/

======
stretchwithme
realize that experts in any language are usually experts in languages. I've
read many of the greats make a habit of learning a new language every year.

